# Official Cleveland @ Chicago Monday March 1, 2004 7:30pm cst. WCIU,WUAB,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

New month. New contest. 

Bulls play 16 games this month!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 92

Cavs 89

EC 21


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Cavs 79
Bulls 75

Lebron shoots 7-25 as usual


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

82









79


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 98
Cavs 87

Hinrich 15 pts 11ast 10 rebs (another Trip-D)
Curry 34 pts 12 rebs


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Cavs have something to play for, the Bulls do not.

Cavs 101
Bulls 88


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.-*

Bulls 94
Cavs 89


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Cavs 98
Bulls 90

Hinrich 29


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Cavs 96
Bulls 90`


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Tough game to handicap since I think that you guys have more talent than your record reflects. That being said I have to go with the Cavaliers 95 Bulls 85.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

103








95


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Cavs 99
Bulls 91

Boozer 16, 17
LeBron 25, 8, 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cleveland is 8-22 on the road but were 7-6 for the month of February. Four of those 7 wins were on the road. I need to think on this one more day before I make my prediction.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

cavs 85
bulls 79


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

96









92

Leading Scorers:








22









18


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Cleveland @ Chicago Monday March 1, 2004 7:30pm cst. WCIU,WUAB,NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are these?



Your pictures are like the Chinese language to me. I think them beautiful, but have no idea what they mean!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Cavalier -- 92
The Bull -- 66


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Official Cleveland @ Chicago Monday March 1, 2004 7:30pm cst. WCIU,WUAB,NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> What are these?
> ...


The first picture is an example of how to stretch out your calves (Cavs). That's a bit obscure, but I couldn't find any nice picture of just a woman's calves.

The second is the cover to the single "Laid" by James (Lebron). You can see the word James very lightly above the word Laid.

I'm getting a bit obscure these days. But as long as you know I think the Bulls are going to lose, well that's what matters the most.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Cavs 103
Bulls 89

Z 24pts, Boozer 20pts 16reb.
Curry 23pts 6reb.

two skilled big men who don't always play defense. plus, jamal got up for guarding Lebron last time, maybe he'll do it again.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Bulls 93

Cleveland 87


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cavaliers 97
Bulls 91


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like was said. Cavs are playing for something more than pancakes. The Bulls are playing for only pancakes.

Le Cavs-98
Le Bulls-89

Lebron-42(Don't think he's going to take Jamal lightly this time).

Hinrich-23


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 98

Cleveland 93


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Cavaliers- 92
Bulls- 86


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Bulls-96
Cavs-90


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

cavs 90
bulls 84


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

got to ride Da Bulls this time
Da Bulls and i don't know why besides the fact that they burned me with unexpected Ws 
so Bulls win! 90 - 87


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I predicted a loss on Saturday and they surprised me with a W. So i'll stick to the formula....

Cavaliers 96
Bulls 93


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Cavs Win

Cavs 97
Bulls 90


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Cavs 108
Bulls 92


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

This is wholly against my better judgement, but: 

Bulls 96

Cavs 94

KH--18pts 6 asst
EC--22pts 9 rbs

LJ--25pts 8 rbs (on 7-25 shooting)
Boozer the bruiser--11pts, 11 rebs.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Cavaliers 99
Bulls 91

LeBron has 32 and shuts down Crawford...


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Cavs 93

Bulls 91


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry John... Jim's the winner. Special pre-game "Holidays with the Paxsons" right before the game!


Cavs 99
Bulls 81


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Cavs 97
Bulls 91

The LeBron to Boozer connection is too much.
Boozer 18
LeBron 32
Kirk 21


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

cavs 86
bulls 85


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

89








92


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm hoping....

Bulls 97
Cavs 93


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not following my heart.

Cavs 93
Bulls 90


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I really think the Bulls can win this game. But Cleveland was 7-6 last month. 4 of those wins were on the road. 

Cavs in a close one. 83-80. Bulls lose it in the 4th quarter.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 89
Cavs 86


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 99
Cavs 88


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow. Looks pretty much split by most folks. The player that bothers me on the Cavs is Boozer. He's active and he gets up and down the court in a hurry. Davis can't keep up with him and Chandler will simply foul out guarding him. Rebounding will be a key. If we can win the battle of the boards, we've got a good chance. Gonna go with the Bulls and hope they don't have yet another 4th quarter faze-out.

Bulls 91
Cavs 85


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry but I'm going with the Bulls this time.

Bulls 90
Cavs 88


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

cavs in a tight one

cavs 94
Chicago 93

Lebron will want to put on a show for his friends in Chicago. I fully expect that we will see MJ at this game. he gets 34 pts, 14 rbs and 10 assts to become the second rookie to post a triple double.

Our rookie, Kirkster, leads the Bulls with 24


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Squirrel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, Squirrel.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

B's - 50
C's - 112

Craw-ditty shoots exactly 9 times in the game. 

Hin-dogg blows his mom's spaghetti, he's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to drop bombs but he keeps forgot what he wrote down, the crowd. . .blah blah blah. . .oh so loud. . .


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

cavs 92
bulls 84


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

are we in meaningless game land yet?

bulls 89
cavs 83


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cavs- 104
Bulls- 99

Curry- 20
LeBron- 24


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Cavs: 98.
Bulls: 92.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 94, Cavs 88.

We match up well with the Cavs and considering we played them very tough only to lose it in the 4th quarter last time we faced them, I think we get the victory here. Curry was DNP last game and he'll drop 20 on Z tonight. James will get his, but we'll get the last laugh.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

Well the law of average says Jamal will score about 10 or less today. If one area where Jamal was consistent is his inconsistency. And he score 27 the other day. That means 10 or less. 

Of course I will eat my word if he score BIG.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Cavs front line of Z and Booz are playing really well lately and will dominate Chicago by 10 points 99-89.

Curry will get his 20, but Lebron will be all over Crawford tonight and it might be a blowout if Chicago does not watch it, oops I forgot the Bulls just signed Linton.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 98
Cavs - 94

Eddy scores 27


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Cavs front line of Z and Booz are playing really well lately and will dominate Chicago by 10 points 99-89.
> 
> Curry will get his 20, but Lebron will be all over Crawford tonight and it might be a blowout if Chicago does not watch it, oops I forgot the Bulls just signed Linton.


AND we're looking at Paul Shirley...

WATCH OUT.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Curry is starting off strong again, but still our guards need to handle Mcinnis and james. Hinrich already in foul trouble and Crawford is 0-5 with 3 miss threes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Linton has checked in and NO sign of E-Rob. WTF is wrong with Skiles??


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Why on earth is Linton Johnson seeing any floor time?

especially ahead of ERob?

What the heck is Skiles doing with these line-ups
that have a lot of offensively inept players?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Linton has checked in and NO sign of E-Rob. WTF is wrong with Skiles??


You're thinking exactly what I was typing


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

LINTON from downtown ! :laugh:


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

linton Johnson for 3!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Colombian,

Are you a fan of Edgar Renteria?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Was that a buggie whip by Kirk?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Hinrich throws it down!!!!

was that his first dunk?

:yes: :yes:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

KIRK!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy is following one good game with another, this makes me happy  

Bullsup by 10


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Hey Colombian,
> 
> Are you a fan of Edgar Renteria?


The biggest!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal zero points ?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry has 16 and the Bulls lead by 16.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry zero FT


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Dupree + Linton have scored 10 and we are winning... coincidence? I think not.

WHEN WILL DUPREE AND LINTON BE CONSISTENT SO WE CAN WIN?!?!?!


----------



## pagel (Jun 13, 2003)

*Hinrich*

I am hereby proclaiming that Kirk Hinrich's dunk just minutes ago in the Cleveland game is the best moment of this Bulls season. I've seen him do it in college, but he just busted it out and blew by LeBron for the stuff. 

Has there been a better moment this season?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Colombian BULL Fan</b>!
> 
> The biggest!!


I sure hope that Cards find some way to wrap him up for years. I really enjoy watching him play.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

2 quarter:

CLE : 8 pts.
CHI : 26 pts.

Really nice.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Jamal zero points ?


Better stat to look at: Lebron 4 points.

Jamal keeps him at 4, he can play 40 minutes and score 0 and it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Hey Colombian,
> 
> Are you a fan of Edgar Renteria?


Are you a fan of resnteeria too??


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Curry zero FT


Sure isn't because he's laying back tonight, Curry is aggressive once again tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Better stat to look at: Lebron 4 points.
> ...


Yep, good point .


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure isn't because he's laying back tonight, Curry is aggressive once again tonight.


I am glad to hear that. We need his aggressive domination in the paint, by power and force .


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk's dunk: Sportscenter-worthy? Or will they censor it because it reflects poorly on LeBron?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk's dunk: Sportscenter-worthy? Or will they censor it because it reflects poorly on LeBron?


I hope its on Sportscenter. I didnt get to see it, and if I dont get to see it I'll go nuts! Someone upload a video!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk's dunk: Sportscenter-worthy? Or will they censor it because it reflects poorly on LeBron?


It will be on Sportscenter. The dunk was over Big Z, so that's a mightly accomplishment on Kirk's part.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk's dunk: Sportscenter-worthy? Or will they censor it because it reflects poorly on LeBron?


 He did blow by the golden child, didn't he?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't think anybody in NBA now, wants to mess physically with Bulls when KH, AD, EC are on the floor. Thanks God, we can fight back now, if it necessary.

I hope , I am not exaggerating.:yes:


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Is Crawford on LeBron or is Hinrich?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

cant believe the bulls have a big lead. 

Jamal had a god awful half. i dont care that hey didnt score any points but his defense is pathetic. And dont throw out a stat of lebron only has 4 points. Jamal was getting raped by Mcinnis when kirk went out. Jamal has to learn how to defend off screens..instead of running around them and taking himself out of the play. 

lets hope the bullies can hold on, but i dont see the point of a victory.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> Is Crawford on LeBron or is Hinrich?


It looked to me that when Linton and Dupree were in the game, Skiles had those to matching James and they matched up well. I also like how Skiles played the post up game on Wagner was in.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

These 15 foot attempts by JYD must stop!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

So Hinrich blew by LeBron and then dunked on Big Z?

If that's not on Sportscenter, I'm writing them a letter.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> So Hinrich blew by LeBron and then dunked on Big Z?
> 
> If that's not on Sportscenter, I'm writing them a letter.


Lebron came late and when he stopped, Kirk started. Technically not blowing by him but Lebron did screw up on D to allow the dunk


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Please quit shooting, Jamal. Just stop.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls are kicking the Cavs butts. Where the heck has this agressive team been? Tyson is getting Offensive boards like Brand and Curry is attacking the basket at every oppourtunity.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING HOLY, QUIT SHOOTING THE DAMN BALL, JAMAL.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How the hell does Lebron get that call, looked like a carry to me.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

We must trade Eddy to a contender as to know if he can produce when games count and during the Playoffs. Too bad we dont have such thing like loans in the NBA


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm loving the Cavs announcers. They're talking like the Cavs are an elite team and how in the world can they be *allowing* the Bulls to beat them!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Not too many off to a good start in the Ribs race. I think its going to be a tough month to predict W and L.

My March winner candidate: ACE


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'm loving the Cavs announcers. They're talking like the Cavs are an elite team and how in the world can they be *allowing* the Bulls to beat them!


it is pretty funny/annoying...not much going right for the "wine and gold" tonight. LOL.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Antonio Davis is having his middle finger x-rayed, meanwhile Tyson is playing minutes and effecting the teams energy.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk has 19, 5a and 3r w/ 1:35 left in the 3rd.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Looks like Kirk's going nuts. Again. 20 points, 6 boards, 5 dimes so far.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Soooo, can Hinrich get 4 boards and 5 assists in the 4th Q? That would be nice.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

End of 3 

74-56 Bulls 

WoW


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm impressed, nice work Bulls


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Cant wait to see Kirk next season. Same goes for Curry...and the Bulls!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Cant wait to see Kirk next season. Same goes for Curry...and the Bulls!


Let the false hope train begin ! :|


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I hope skiles bring back in the starters after this timeout. Crawford, Davis, DuPree, Johnson and Chandler ain't gonna cut it! We still need to score to win!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wait...did Jamal not start this game?


----------



## From10to12 (Feb 11, 2004)

Crawford makes my GameCast/Game Update refreshing much less enjoyable.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal -- please, please, please, please, please quit shooting and PASS THE DAMN BALL.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

When is Lebron James gonna start playing like Ronald DuPree?


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize JC was 2-14 til I looked at the box score on Courtside..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson is playing agressive ball again, he had me worried there for a while. Damn we are killing them on the glass. 10 rebounds, 5 offensive.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamn Bulls. Cavs need this game. And so of course it's one of those games the bulls show up as a team for some odd reason.

Go figure.

I actually wanted the Cavs to win this one. Seems like the Bulls get me on all sides. When I want them to win, they get blown out. The one time I'm wanting them to hold the course and lose, that's when they're winning.

Dumb cavs. Probably were looking past this game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Goddamn Bulls. Cavs need this game. And so of course it's one of those games the bulls show up as a team for some odd reason.
> 
> Go figure.
> ...


The game is far from over but this looks like 2 games in a row of constant effort and good play by Kirk and Curry and tonight Tyson.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

wtf is wrong with JC?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> Wow, I didn't realize JC was 2-14 til I looked at the box score on Courtside..


but kirk is not shooting well either, 7/16 from the field.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich is the man, point blank. 21 points, 7 rebs, 6 asts tonight, who would of thought? Hes quickly becoming my favorite player. Curry with 18 and 7 as well. Chandler also contributed nicely in his minutes with 10 rebounds and 4 blocks. 

Could the Bulls be coming together?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> wtf is wrong with JC?


Those Cavs guards are big dudes.

Probably got Jamal shook.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Jamal's got 6 points this quarter


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Jamal making some clutch threes when they cavs are coming back. As long as we win who cares what JC does or anyone else.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal makes 2 3's to seal the game. Crawford has 11 in the 4th.
Shooters, shoot out of their slumps


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk fouls James,* hard*. Damn I love this kid.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Taking a break from the Jamal hating for a minute, how about a couple boards for Kirk and three more assists, and how about three more boards and four assists for Jamal?

Two triple doubles in the backcourt... wouldn't that make us an elite team?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Seriously whats wrong with skiles and he doesnt play EROB?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2 rebs 3 asst away game pretty much sealed so Kirk should start fishing for it, or let it go into overtime


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> Seriously whats wrong with skiles and he doesnt play EROB?


I'm thinkin E-Rob is in Skiles non-existant dog house


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jamal and Kirk both 2 rebs and 3 assists from triple doubles!!! Skiles better be drawing up plays that'll get us 12 points and telling the bigs to box out and let Kirk and Jamal rebound


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> Seriously whats wrong with skiles and he doesnt play EROB?


 2 games that Eddie doesn't play and they win both. I got no problems w/ Skiles coaching as of late.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal needs the same


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Crawford sucks, I can't believe you guys are pumping him up after a PATHETIC performance like this. All he does is take bad shots, but you guys nut yourselves on the rare occasion it goes in... gimme a break.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Crawford sucks, I can't believe you guys are pumping him up after a PATHETIC performance like this. All he does is take bad shots, but you guys nut yourselves on the rare occasion it goes in... gimme a break.


zzzz

Hot: Talking about how great the Bulls are and how they still might win the 8th spot
Not: Whining about Jamal


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk fouls out w/ 22 points 8boards and 7 assists


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hinrich fouled out -- nice game by him 

:yes:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Erobbery is playing, the last 31 seconds  Bulls win 91-82


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Skiles was 100% correct a few weeks ago when he said that Kirk's potential for hitting the rookie wall was significantly decreased because he's in such great shape.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (ChiBullsFan, ztect, L.O.B, JarvisHayes24, Fizer Fanatic, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, deranged40, victor_vc, ez8o5, RangerC, rynobot, airety, nelmsy, Hong Kong Fooey, shlomo, thebizkit69u, E L D R U H M A I, SirHinn, BullDurf, Golden Bull 23, sp00k, JPBulls, itso, VincentVega, sonny, Bolts, elias03, Medvedenko4Life, HinrichFan12, Jaybull, Infamous 210, NapersFinest, remlover, From10to12, Colombian BULL Fan, Edajevol)

 

BTW, McInnis with 13 Points, 9 boards and 6 assists.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Didn't someone say on here a few weeks ago that Kirk wouldn't start on Cleveland in front of Jeff McInnis? McInnis played good tonight but Kirk definitely blew him away.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good game by the Kirkinator. Second good game in a row. Rock on party people.

I haven't looked at the standings but just how far are the Bulls out of that 8th seed?


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

James - 18 points (7-17 FG, 0-2 3FG, 4-6 FT) 3 rebounds, 3 assists in 41 minutes

Hinrich - 22 points (7-16 FG, 3-6 3FG, 5-8 FT) 8 rebounds, 7 assists in 37 minutes


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk played 37 minutes, Lebron 41


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Kirk played 37 minutes, Lebron 41


Oops, sorry...Thanks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well, there goes the ribs! :sigh: . I started to pick the Bulls. Oh well.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Just so nobody misses it:
http://chicagobulls.homestead.com/captainkirk.html


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Crawford played 42 despite a horrible night shooting he had 8 boards and 7 assists 1 steal ......6 t/o's

Hell if Jamal didn't throw up so many shots, how were the Bulls going to get 22 offensive boards? 

but the 2 threes Jamal hit in the 4th were daggers.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Crawford played 42 despite a horrible night shooting he had 8 boards and 7 assists 1 steal ......6 t/o's
> 
> Hell if Jamal didn't throw up so many shots, how were the Bulls going to get 22 offensive boards?
> ...


All 11 pts came in the 4th quarter...

He hit three 3's....

11 pts, 8 rebs, 7 assts...

TERRIBLE game.

We won man.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Hey Erobbery is playing, the last 31 seconds  Bulls win 91-82


I don't know what Erob has done to warrent not getting any burn in the last two games . . . but we won both so I'm not complaining.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> James - 18 points (7-17 FG, 0-2 3FG, 4-6 FT) 3 rebounds, 3 assists in 41 minutes
> 
> Hinrich - 22 points (7-16 FG, 3-6 3FG, 5-8 FT) 8 rebounds, 7 assists in 37 minutes


And the Bulls got the W.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk's dunk: Sportscenter-worthy? Or will they censor it because it reflects poorly on LeBron?


V V, they just showed it


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm very impressed with Kirk Hinrich and I'm happy with this win. But, I'll be happier if The Bulls can play like this from the start of the season. Not only after the break.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Join the Kirk Fan Club, how can you not love the kid?


----------

